
Remote ≠ Isolated: CEO of Gitlab Speaks of What Makes Remote Work a Success - Riphyak
https://youteam.io/blog/gitlab-ceo-sid-sijbrandij-speaks-of-remote-work-success/
======
andymoe
I’ve got a problem with GitLabs recruiting practices. They actively mine for
email addresses and reach out and then if you want to hear about their culture
or practices they won’t get on a call but send you a large survey like your
are pursuing them. Pretty disrespectful of folks time and a red flag.
Hopefully they stop this.

~~~
spestorich
Hey andymoe. I am one of the recruiting managers here at GitLab. Candidate
experience is important to us and we want to make sure our process reflects
that. If you would be open to it, I would like to schedule some time to chat
with you. I want to understand what may have happened as I am not aware of any
part of our recruiting process that resembles what you have mentioned.

~~~
andymoe
Happy to chat. Email is in my Profile.

~~~
spestorich
Email sent. I look forward to the conversation.

~~~
andymoe
Thanks for the conversation and clearing this up. Glad to hear this is no
longer the approach.

------
noir_lord
You don't have to be remote to feel isolated either.

I'm the only Dev at my company which is itself pretty isolating fortunately
I'm both an introvert by nature and I have my IRC water cooler.

I work with lovely people but our work doesn't really overlap except when
discussing UI/UX stuff.

~~~
Riphyak
Sorry to hear that man! Indeed, people are beckoming more and more self-
adsorbed these days.I hope you find the way to reconnect with your colleagues.

~~~
noir_lord
It's fine, I'd like to work with a team but I also like autonomy and a 37.5
9-5.

With my health bullshit I value that.

